# Hobie Revolution13 information



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone on this site have any information on this kayak? A buddy is looking to unload one and I'd like to know what it's worth. Has mirage drive, fish finder, paddle , life jacket and other accessories. Thanks.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Buy it now, don't look back. Best money you will ever spend, especially if you can get it used for a deal. I'm a 10 year Hobie outback owner.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

If you decide against it, I may be interested depending on condition / location / price.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Bass thumb is right. It will change the way you fish if you are a yak guy now. I have an outback and will never go back. What year is this kayak?


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

2014 is the year on the yak. Fair price?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

2300.00 new.... fair price.....1800.00 I guess....


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

If it has the ff, Rod holders installed and other accessories I would say that is fair. If it wasn't a buddy I would probably ask for $1500


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll add that IF you are going to paddle lakes exclusively, than it's probably going to be a great boat for you. But if you paddle rivers, it will definitely not be the best money you've ever spent.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The more I think about it I wouldn't pay more than $1500 max as the 2015 models have greatly changed their seats which are night and day. Plus with the 2017s having reverse you are really outdated with the 2014 IMO. 

You can take this boat out on Erie quite easily if that is on your wish list. I will go out a mile or so alone.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Nothing like sitting back hands free, two crankbaits out trolling Erie with a nice easy pedal. It does just fine in rivers IMO as well.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I also own an outback and love it. There is nothing like fishing hands-free and maneuverability, especially in a little wind. 

I think Bubbagon is referring to the central ohio streams where you typically encounter riffle/run/pool. The mirage drive is no good in that environment. I typically take mine on Erie and the tributaries entering the lake. A river like the vermilion has a few miles of river between the lake and upstream of the power lines area where you'll see the first riffle


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I can't even describe how many more fish I catch now that I am hands free. There were days I would just quit when it was windy. As long as the waves aren't too big wind is not a deterrent in a Hobie.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

What year hobies do you guys have? I'm thinking about buying an outback or revo but not sure which To go with


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Or maybe those that have it how does it do on Lake Erie ?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have the 2015 outback. I mainly fish Erie and have been out in 2-3 footers with no issues. The revolution is a little quicker but not so much where giving up a little stability is worth it.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

So the outback is better on Erie ?


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine is older. 2010 I believe. Handles Erie just fine. Only flipped her once and that was my fault (heavy backpack sitting on top of cooler. High center of gravity). I wear a wetsuit under my clothing in the colder water months


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

freshwaterexperience said:


> So the outback is better on Erie ?


Yes in my opinion. I think most would agree.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Well guys I tried the revolution 13 today and I must say I was very impressed how it handled the wind and roughness learning to use the kayak was much simpler than I anticipated and I finally got to fish east harbor! Caught 12 fish in about two hours on Texas rigged senkos and caffeine shads was really just there to try to yak but took one pole for some plastics just to see how fishin. Was and it was awesome!!! I only have one knock and it's really not that big of deal but if you could go backwards it would make fishing in and out of the docks much easier but still!!!! Def the kayak and east harbor lived up to my expectations !!! And have a lot of choices to make in my future.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The 2017 hobies have reverse. I have been contemplating getting the new mirage drive for my outback but I hear it will be about $800. Yes there are times when reverse would be cool but I think they are few and far between where I fish and not worth spending that much.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Well like I said idk if I could possibly consider it a deal breaker but it would be very cool to go in reverse. I believe the only kayak I have heard of that reverse are the native propels ? Anyone have those kayaks that could give some input ?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Well like I said idk if I could possibly consider it a deal breaker but it would be very cool to go in reverse. I believe the only kayak I have heard of that reverse are the native propels ? Anyone have those kayaks that could give some input ?


Seems like every kayak company has a pedal drive now. Most being released this year or next. I am interested to start seeing peoples reviews come out. I am also interested in a pedal drive in the future. Jackson, feelfree, perception, and oldtown are just some of the brands i have seen out. Youtube has alot of videos out now on most of the models.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I demo'd the Native Slayer about a month ago. Made up my mind to get a new yak and it will be a peddle. I really liked the Slayer propel drive. It was smooth and did not take alot of effort. The reverse was fantastic. If you are going purely for deeper water it would be a good choice. I hated the way you had to unlatch and pull the drive up when going shallow. This goes for any of the upcoming peddle drives with that type of mechanism, that is the weak point for them. Also seems like it would be an issue in weedy water, I did not go into any weeds so can't say for sure.

For the price ($700-800 difference) the Hobie PA just offers so much more in accessories, set up ect. If I am going to drop that kind of coin on a kayak, it will be for the most value for my $$, would have bought one then but heard about the reverse drive coming soon. I will wait for it to come out and next spring will make the buy. It will only add $150.00 to the current price for the 2017 model with reverse. I can wait for that.


----------

